# Chicken not pooping



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

I bough Miska in for other reasons (she's falling over a lot) and I realised that she hasn't poop in like 4 hours which is unusual as we all know for these poop machines! She is eating and drinking fine, but no poop thoughts?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your bird is very sick. If they are not eating then there is no defecation.

A ton more information is needed. Falling down is a very serious sign. The question to be answered, is what is causing it? 

Is it because the bird has felt so bad it's not eating or drinking? Is there a bacterial infection that has depleted the bird.

You really need to do a comprehensive hands on exam. Look for hot spots, check the eyes and ears for anything not looking right. Check for infected injuries.

Besides that what else do you see that isn't right.


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

She is eating and drinking. I have no idea what's causing the falling. Yesterday I treated for lice and worms. This morning she was running around completely normal and happy and this afternoon she's gone all lethargic again. I'm so confused


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

What did you treat her with?


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

Wazine for the worms (2nd round as she had roundworms 21 days ago) and I bathed her in a natural flea shampoo. No chemicals.


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

Perhaps she is housetrained?!?? I just took her outside on grass and she had a nice big poop


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

Hooray for poops! Is she still falling over?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

IncubatorWarehouse said:


> Hooray for poops! Is she still falling over?


Can you take a video of her walking around outside?

.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm wondering about an ear infection.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Carter the first thing I would do is cut her feathers so she can see. If she is eating do you feel the crop get full then empty hours later? What does the poop look like? Is the food fresh?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If she's currently eating and drinking normal, pooping normal and acting like a chicken should...I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

This video of her shows her eating well, but she does look a little neurological to me:


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Carter the first thing I would do is cut her feathers so she can see. If she is eating do you feel the crop get full then empty hours later? What does the poop look like? Is the food fresh?


I have given her a hair cut, the crop was empty this morning (thankgoodness!! I was suspected impacted crop too) This particular poop was normal. Food is fresh, though I've noticed the other chickens don't seem to like this brand, it's been in the feeder for ages. I give her chick crumble when I go out and feed the peeps as she prefers it and crumble is easier for her.


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

casportpony said:


> Can you take a video of her walking around outside?
> 
> .


This was yesterday. But I have been out all day today  I will try and see how she's walking tomorrow!!


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

And this was the day before:


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Try trimming the feather around her as as was suggested earlier, and check her ears, eyes, nostrils, and mouth for signs of infection.

I hate to even suggest it, but was she vaccinated for Marek's?

.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I do find with Polish and silkies (not the roos) that they need haircuts. I've seen too many wandering around like they're lost or fall victim to another bird. It's like they have a whole personality change afterward. I've had them stand away when it's treat time to actually participating.

Does she have good weight on her or is she skinny like you can pinch her keel?


----------

